# Volvo S40 - any owners/experience?



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi

I'm thinking of changing my car for a Volvo s40; probably the R Design or SE variants in 2.0l petrol (I only do about 8k miles p/a) and most likely 11-12 plate.

I've had a look around and can't find any real information - does anyone own one or has experience of these cars?

Any feedback appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got one  mines a 2004 S40 2.0D SE and I love it! They are great cars and very stylish in a cool non Germanic way. The 2.0 petrol is a Mazda MZR engine and is also found in the MX-5 though it could use a 6 speed box for motorway cruising. The 2.0 has 145 bhp and feels pokey enough for everyday use and fuel efficient for a relatively old tech non turbo petrol unit.

The boot isn't huge, the back doors don't open very wide, the centre console layout is a bit clumsy and the plastic end always falls off the back of the handbrake on post 2007.5 MY cars. You'll see what I mean if you see a car that has lost theirs. The 2012 MY cars have the DRL's in place of fogs and auto lights instead of headlights always on like mine which is a nice feature to have and signifies the newer car. The electric steering racks can fail but that apples to any car with electric steering and the other conman fail is the ignition ring and that's cheap to replace.

Like I say, I love mine and if you have any other questions please fire away


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I've got one  mines a 2004 S40 2.0D SE and I love it! They are great cars and very stylish in a cool non Germanic way. The 2.0 petrol is a Mazda MZR engine and is also found in the MX-5 though it could use a 6 speed box for motorway cruising. The 2.0 has 145 bhp and feels pokey enough for everyday use and fuel efficient for a relatively old tech non turbo petrol unit.
> 
> The boot isn't huge, the back doors don't open very wide, the centre console layout is a bit clumsy and the plastic end always falls off the back of the handbrake on post 2007.5 MY cars. You'll see what I mean if you see a car that has lost theirs. The 2012 MY cars have the DRL's in place of fogs and auto lights instead of headlights always on like mine which is a nice feature to have and signifies the newer car. The electric steering racks can fail but that apples to any car with electric steering and the other conman fail is the ignition ring and that's cheap to replace.
> 
> Like I say, I love mine and if you have any other questions please fire away


Great feedback, thanks:thumb:
Yes, I quite like the styling of them & will be coming from a Mazda 6 where, although the (boot) size is occasionally useful I probably don't need it quite as big as it is.
I did wonder about the centre console as it looks very different to anything I've had before but I'll try a few out and see how I feel about it on a drive.

I don't have any other questions really; just interested in things to look out for when viewing so you'be been helpful, thanks.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

The console is very cool and mine being an SE has an aluminium one, not the carbon effect one in an R-Design. Things like adjusting the dual climate are difficult due to the button layout. The trim around the handbrake is awkward too as there is a massive roller drawer that can house the cup holders if the car aha them and the armrest is too far back.

On the plus the seats are awesome, superior to any other car I've ever had, the styling has aged very well, they drive well too but let down by vague steering and a slightly fidgety ride on larger alloys. They are very well equipped too and the high performance stereo is worth every penny! All cars from 2007.5 MY onwards have a 3.5mm aux port and usb was standrd on higher spec cars. There's loads of them about but not so many petrols so take your time to pick the right one and VolvoSELEKT is supposed to be a good used car package but I wouldn't know as mine is a very early one, in fact it'll be 11 years old in 9 weeks time 





R



Also in the end they threw loads of kit at them so get the highest spec possible, it'll be worth it in the end


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks again.
I do like that Titanium Grey and you'd never imagine yours was 2004; very well kept indeed :thumb:

I've seen a couple of nice white ones (never ever thought I'd like white) - both 2011 with similar miles (33k), one a R design and one a SE Lux. I like the external look of the R but the inside of the Lux with the added features. Need to decide which means more to me.
At the moment it's the idea of them I like, as you point out I need to get behind the wheel & test the ergonomics & practicalities of it.
I've looked at Volvo Selekt & there's not really anything in my area unfortunately but the 2 above are with a Perrys franchise about 20 miles away.

(Actually, there's an SE Lux in your grey but it's over the water so it's a bit of a ball-ache even though it's closer by about 9 miles)

My problem is taking my time - the bigger the purchase the quicker I want to do it, particularly cars


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Was going to go & drive a couple tomorrow, but realised it's new plate day so will leave it a week for things to settle down & see how prices go.
Beer & boxing it is then


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

my brother had a r design s40 estate and i thought it was a great motor, the interior is a great place to be, very slick looking and not gimmicky if you know what i mean. It was the start of me taking more notice of volvos and could well be tempted myself. Since having the s40 my brother now has the v40 r design and thats very nice.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

s29nta said:


> my brother had a r design s40 estate and i thought it was a great motor, the interior is a great place to be, very slick looking and not gimmicky if you know what i mean. It was the start of me taking more notice of volvos and could well be tempted myself. Since having the s40 my brother now has the v40 r design and thats very nice.


I do mate, yes. I'd not paid them much attention myself until recently; went to sit in one on Friday (couldn't drive it) and it felt far better quality to my Mazda. Quality without being ostentatious I think; especially with the full leather interior. The seats were excellent I thought but I'll need to drive before forming a proper opinion. Early signs are promising though and they are surprisingly light on insurance.
I did see a T5 R Design on Autotrader though, that might test the insurance a little


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

this was like my brothers one, ace colour i thought.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

s29nta said:


> this was like my brothers one, ace colour i thought.


It is mate. I've seen a R-design in that colour and it's lovely (and will clean up nice too - very important) but it's a little too far away really.

There's 2 at the same garage in Preston but both are white (R & SE Lux); wife's car is white & I'm not a huge fan but I do think this looks well in the colour & the grey above. Would love a blue or black to come up locally though.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

you looking at saloons or estates?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

s29nta said:


> you looking at saloons or estates?


Saloons. I've got a hatchback Mazda 6 and the boot is cavernous but I don't really need it. it's only me in the car at least 80% of the time.
I've seen a couple of nice looking estates too but it just seems pointless really.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

if there was one thing i noticed was they do feel narrow i thought, but i suppose that depends on what your used too.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I did think that, now you've mentioned it.
I'm quite broad so I did notice it with the door shut but it wasn't necessarily uncomfortable; will need to see on a drive I suppose. No matter how much I like it if my shoulders don't fit well it won't work. One for Mazda there.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I have to say I have never noticed the car being narrow myself neither does my brother who has a C30. The V50 estate pictured in blue is an awkward car; the boot is tiny for an estate but they do look nice though the rear 3/4 view of the S40 just does it for me tbh

Don't know if this would be any good to you http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261759030314?nav=SEARCH :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks mate, that's a good price:thumb:

These 2 are about 22 miles away from me, Sheffield is a bit of a hike (about 80 odd miles) but if the price is right it's worth the trip

http://www.perrys.co.uk/used-volvo-s40

Edit - there's also a couple here, about 50 miles away

http://www.quicks.co.uk/search/Vehi...olvo-s40--manual-petrol-black-saloon-LM61CLN/

I'd imagine a few new options will filter down this week with the new plate; planning to going to drive a couple this coming weekend.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I've just bought one today

Got a 2012/61 SE Lux in Caspian Blue with a black leather interior and 16,000 miles on the clock.
Dealer wanted 7k + my car for it but I ended up with the sales manager offering me £5900 inc 6 months tax. I didn't deal there & then but went to look at another but this was the best deal all round. 

Picking it up on Saturday morning


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Well done mate, stick a pic up when you can:thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

s29nta said:


> Well done mate, stick a pic up when you can:thumb:


Will do mate.
It is full of swirls as the owners obviously used a local car wash for the time they've had it. Might be time to invest in a DA
What's Volvo paint like to work with?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

not worked with volvo paint so couldnt comment sorry mate, i keep asking my brother to let me do his v40 but not happened yet!


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

My old S40 done with Menzerna po85rd and victoria concours red wax


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice MJT. How did you find the paint? My Mazda is/was very soft and thin.


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

I used a DA polisher so it wasn't too bad....just a nightmare to keep looking like that.I also did a mates Mazda 3 with i found easy to do being soft paint


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice one matey, sounds like a nice motor  Hope it serves you well! Paint wise my S40 is neither hard nor soft, it's somewhere in the middle and it's lovely when done right, high in flake and very glossy.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Cheers fella.

I might see if someone local can show me the ropes on a DA before I jump in head first. There doesn't seem to be any real paint issues aside from swirling but not sure whether I should try it as a novice.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I was able to pick the car up this afternoon instead of tomorrow morning which turned out to be a real bonus. 
Got back at 4-ish and decided to give it a detox wash, clay mitt etc; something the car had clearly never experienced before. It was going on for 7pm when I finished and well past the dew point but I took a couple of quick snaps which, for some reason look much lighter than it was (you can see the neighbours lights are on but the ambient light looks much brighter than it was).
I was hoping to leave it on the path tonight but had to nip out so it will be another wash in the morning before breaking out my DAS6, which turned up just as I was leaving to collect the car:

Edit Photobucket playing up. Will try to get the photos sorted.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Really nice! luv the interior too:thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

The inside is in really good nick; much better than the others I looked at.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

the seats look good on the pic, i like darker interiors too so it gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Got one to work from the other side. Not that it looks any different like:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks :argie: Love that colour and I much prefer those wheels to the other 17 inch designs on the newer cars. Is it an SE or and SE Lux?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Looks :argie: Love that colour and I much prefer those wheels to the other 17 inch designs on the newer cars. Is it an SE or and SE Lux?


SE Lux mate


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Spot on, the one to have IMO. Hope it gives you many happy miles fella, mine is fast heading to 109,000 miles and it's still going strong, though the passenger rear door lock is starting to play up now (conman fault!) but nothing that can't be sorted


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

After my first go with the DAS6. Time got the better of me so only the larger panels were done:




























Not sure it shows but there's a noticable difference which even the neighbours commented on.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Spot on, the one to have IMO. Hope it gives you many happy miles fella, mine is fast heading to 109,000 miles and it's still going strong, though the passenger rear door lock is starting to play up now (conman fault!) but nothing that can't be sorted


Definitely. 
I liked the R-Design look but this feels much better inside even though it's basically the same car.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Car looks spot on mate, it's amazing what the R-design doesn't have tbh, the material on the seats splits and rips like 70's Cortina seats with time and they are actually based on the S spec, no trip computer, no front fogs on the earlier ones, basic audio etc etc. My car is too old to be a Lux but all it lacks is electric seats and nav, it has every other option fitted to it. I think the leather interior is the deal maker, the quality of the material is very good, almost on par with my Dad's Alfa 159 red leather seats and that's saying something!


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

It is very good quality, the seats are superb. It's just a nice place to be; my last full leather interior was a 406 coupe so it's going back a while.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Also. missed what you said earlier cookimonster. I've always been one for keeping cars if they work fine so your 100k is a ray of hope
(Different engines granted)


----------

